# why is gpu-z doing this all the sudden?



## philbrown23 (Sep 9, 2008)

heres a screen shot, it was working then all the sudden when I click on it this is what happens??


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2008)

seems like it could be driver error or and anti virus or spyware scanner is stopping it.. have you tried the new version?


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 9, 2008)

that is the new version


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2008)

your desktop says 0.2.6 the new one is 0.2.7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

I had similar issues with it and version 0.2.6.  I got the new one 0.2.7. and it runs flawlessly.  Let us know when you get the new one if it fixes the issue.

ALso for the sake of it, disable any antivirus or something of that nature before opening it, just to see.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2008)

reboot your machine and the problem should be fixed


----------

